# Wanted: Ice fishing advice for this weekend!



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Y'all, I will be going out ice fishing for the third week in a row this coming saturday and I would like some advice/preferences/opinions on a few really good places for Perch. I have read all the reports here and on the DWR website and at SW. It seems like there are a lot of good places to go, and I understand that the Perch numbers aren't what they have been in prior years. I am not asking for your secret spots or anything like that, not that it would matter anyway as I am far from being a pro angler! :lol: I am not new to fishing, however my skills on the ice are still in their infancy. I have caught a total of a whopping 2 Perch in my life and they were both at the Ice Fishing Party 2 years ago at Rockport. I believe one was 2 inches and the other may have topped a massive 3". I would also really like to get into some Walleye as that has been my goal for the past 3 years. My bet is that I should focus on trying to catch Perch prior to fishing in vain for the elusive Walleye! :lol: I have heard/read that places like Pineview, Yuba, Echo, and Mill Meadow are good places for Perch, but I just thought I would ask my fellow anglers for some help!  Thanks in advance! I have really learned a lot from everyone on this forum and I appreciate it!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Mill Meadow or Fish Lake will be your best bet. I would go to Mill. Less people, more perch. At Mill fish in the shallow bay just off the ramp in 12 feet of water. Catch the first perch on a mealie then use it as bait. Cut off small strips of meat. Craw smelly jelly also works good. I dont use small ice flies because I like to eat perch and you cant weed out the small ones with small stuff. I use a glow or white ice cutr, 1.5" long on a 1/16 onc. gamakatzu jig head. Make sure you have a sharp knife or you will hate your life when you get home. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want eyes you will have to go to UL, Starvation or DC. GOOD LUCK!! haha I have a friend that has fished for them probably 20 full days this year and he just sent me a pic message of a little eye he got an hour ago. This is a kid who catches hundred a year during open water. He said he was doing cartwheels! From everything i have heard it is next to impossible to catch them through the ice. Why dont you try in the spring when they are running and lots are caught??


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

How long would it typically take to get to Mill Meadow (from Salt Lake)? I will give those suggestions a try. I keep hearing how good perch is and I would love to cook some up! I do have a sharp knife, so I do have at least that part covered! :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its about 3.5 hours. Beautiful drive!! If you can get to Fremont Utah, you have it made.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The best tip that I can give to someone that is targeting perch, is to keep your jig on the bottom.

Not 3' from the bottom. 
Not 2' from the bottom.

On The Bottom!!!

The bigger perch are actually touching the bottom and a fish finder won't even show them.
The screen will blend the perch in with the floor and may show a hump but it won't look like a fish.

The best thing to do, is to drop your jig down until it stops on it's own.
Now you know that your jig is sitting on the bottom.
Now lift it back up just enough to have weight on your line.
You will be less than 12" from touching the bottom.

This is where you will catch the perch and if larger perch are there, you will catch them.
Smaller perch are normally holding just above the bigger perch.

Dead stick your jig but once in a while let it drop to the bottom and stur the mud up a bit.
This clowd will get the attention of the fish real fast.
They think that it's a wounded fish and will strike at it.

Niow lift your jig back up and get ready for a bite.

You may not see the bite, so a strike indicator is a must for these light bites.

Set the hook at any movement of the indicator.

Good luck with the perch,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandpa D has the perch "in his pocket", listen to what he says....PM sent!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Grandpa D has the perch "in his pocket", listen to what he says....PM sent!


Yeah, that's true, he has given me a lot of really good advice! Now it's time I put it to use!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey, another quick question. Has anyone driven by Echo this week? How is the ice/water level? I was reading a post on BFT dated 1/1/2010 that said to be careful getting on and off the ice since the water seems to be rising. Just wanted to clarify and see how safe it is.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Mill Meadow or Fish Lake will be your best bet. I would go to Mill. Less people, more perch. At Mill fish in the shallow bay just off the ramp in 12 feet of water. Catch the first perch on a mealie then use it as bait. Cut off small strips of meat. Craw smelly jelly also works good. I dont use small ice flies because I like to eat perch and you cant weed out the small ones with small stuff. I use a glow or white ice cutr, 1.5" long on a 1/16 onc. gamakatzu jig head. Make sure you have a sharp knife or you will hate your life when you get home. :lol:


We were down there over New Year's weekend and caught a ton of them. We went off of the old boat ramp that's closer to the dam. Went out in about 30 feet of water and fished on the bottom and didn't catch anything. Dropped it down about 10 feet under the ice and it was non stop fish. I probably caught close to 40 perch and 3 browns doing this. Most of the perch were in the 8" range. I started getting tired of rebaiting my hook or replacing my chewed up jig after a while and I just started dropping down a bare jig-head and I was still catching them.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Went to Rockport to target Perch and still nothing! Maybe I am bad luck :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh no dude we got into the perch and caught a entire 2 perch all day


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> oh no dude we got into the perch and caught a entire 2 perch all day


Hey, did you cook 'em up yet? If so, how were they?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If there's enough folks interested in catch'n them tasty Perch...maybe we can talk Grandpa D into having a UWN Perch outing...just a thought. Kinda like what Doug Miller used to have. 8) 

Even though PV was slow for Grandpa D and us on Saturday. I'd think PV would be the place and it may be a drive for some folks. Again just a thought and if Grandpa D would be up to it and what 'real' interest there may be for a Perch outing. :| 

We're headed to PV in the near future for another couple of days...so we'll see if them larger Perch start showing up again. Plenty of dinks...but them big'ns are there. :mrgreen: 

Once you've tasted Perch.. well you'll for sure want more. Including Grandpa Ds Perch chowder (we've yet to make but soon) I hear it's very, very, t-a-s-t-e-e and I'm sure Chef Gordon Ramsay would be proud. :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That would be awesome!!! I would drive to Pineview for that! I have never fished Pineview before.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Went to Rockport to target Perch and still nothing! Maybe I am bad luck :lol: :lol: :lol:


I caught over 80 perch this weekend fishing for browns... I hate those little bait stealing fish!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Rockport to target Perch and still nothing! Maybe I am bad luck :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


+1

Some of those monsters were pushing a half a pound!!!! Haha, I never thought I would see the day that I was sick of reeling in fish. Some even fought like browns...... When it got to the ice hole your a little dissapointed!!! :OX/:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to have a Pineview Perch Party.
This was where I wanted to hold the Ice Party but many others wanted a place more neutral between SLC and Ogden. and where there would also be Trout.
[Remember, Utah Is A Trout Minded State :O||: ]
I would vote for Saturday, January 30th.
This gives everyone a few weeks to plan ahead.
We will post an invite after the Ice Party this Saturday at Rockport.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

that would be great i would love to go and try my hand at some perch 2 isnt enough to try for me i really want to try perch chowder 

speaking of perch chowder do you think someone could send me the recipe so i could try making it when i get some more perch?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> someone could send me the recipe so i could try making it when i get some more perch?


Here's the link...it's in the receipe section of this forum on the first page.

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=773



Grandpa D said:


> I would love to have a Pineview Perch Party.
> This was where I wanted to hold the Ice Party but many others wanted a place more neutral between SLC and Ogden. and where there would also be Trout.
> [Remember, Utah Is A Trout Minded State :O||: ]
> I would vote for Saturday, January 30th.
> ...


+1 We'll be in attendance :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I will plan on Pineview that week! Just keep me informed if it is still on for that day!


----------

